# اجتزت اختبار PMP اليوم- 14-Jun



## E.Mohamed Hendy (14 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

لقد اجتزت امتحان pmp اليوم بحمد اللة
انا جاهز للاستفسارات

محمد هندى


----------



## mos (14 يونيو 2009)

ألف مبروك يابطل


السؤال 
كبف قمت بادارة وقت الأختبار

مع التحية


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (15 يونيو 2009)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله ،،، مبروك.


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (15 يونيو 2009)

ماشاء الله
انا متفائل بيك
انا امتحانى يوم 28 يونيو ان شاء الله
دعواتكم يا شباب


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (15 يونيو 2009)

mos قال:


> ألف مبروك يابطل
> 
> 
> السؤال
> ...



اللة يبارك فيك
بالنسبة للوقت
خلصت الامتحان فى 3:45 دقيقة فى 5 دقائق راجعت الاسئلة التى كنت علمتها
الوقت مناسب حدا للتفكير فى السؤال و فى الاختيارات


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (15 يونيو 2009)

عبدالقادر حجاج قال:


> ماشاء الله
> انا متفائل بيك
> انا امتحانى يوم 28 يونيو ان شاء الله
> دعواتكم يا شباب



عقبالك ان شاء اللة يا باشا
انصحك تقرا ريتا ثم ريتا ثم ريتا
و تقرا فصل ال quality من كتاب head first مفيد جدا
الامتحان مش صعب
حاول تفهم input, output, and tools & techniques
delegation
اهتم بال executing عدد قليل من processes لكن درجات كبيرة
حل ريتا و head first
]ريتا اسئلتها اصعب من الامتحان
بالتوفيق ان شاء اللة


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (15 يونيو 2009)

فيصل الشريف قال:


> ماشاء الله تبارك الله ،،، مبروك.



اللة يبارك فيك
شكرا لك على التهنئة


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (15 يونيو 2009)

مشكور يا اخ محمد
ويارب دايما من نجاح الى نجاح 
ماهى خطوتك القادمة ان شاء الله؟


----------



## essa2000eg (15 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
الف مبروك يا باشمهندس وعقبال كل المهندسين المجتهدين 
ودعواتكم لى انا امتحانى يوم الجمعة القادم ياريت تعطينى فكرة عن اهم النقاط الرئيسية التى لاحظتها فى الامتحان والنقاط المهمة التى تحتاج لمراجعة سريعة قبل الامتحان

انا ذاكرت من ريتا وبحل فى الاسئلة اسئلة البرنامج ولنهاردة ناوى احل امتحان headfrist

اكرر التهنئة وربنا يوفقنا جميعا ويجمعنا على الخير


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (15 يونيو 2009)

ألف مبروك م/ محمد

مع الدعاء بدوام التوفيق والنجاح

أسألك نفس سؤال الأخ الفاضل عبد القادر ، ما هي خطتك للاستفادة من حصولك على هذه الشهادة؟

والله الموفق


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (15 يونيو 2009)

عبدالقادر حجاج قال:


> مشكور يا اخ محمد
> ويارب دايما من نجاح الى نجاح
> ماهى خطوتك القادمة ان شاء الله؟



ان شاء اللة psp من مصر :7:
وانت؟


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (15 يونيو 2009)

شريف مصطفى إبراهيم قال:


> ألف مبروك م/ محمد
> 
> مع الدعاء بدوام التوفيق والنجاح
> 
> ...



شكرا جزيلا

انا معنديش خطة معينة للاستفادة من pmp لكن خطوتى التالية ان شاء اللة psp


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (15 يونيو 2009)

عفواً م/محمد

ممكن تعطينا نبذة عن psp


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (15 يونيو 2009)

انا ان شاء الله بعد ما ربنا يكرم بالنجاح فى PMP بفكر اخد CCE/CCC وده لانى اصلا مهندس تكاليف ودى شغلتى اللى بحبها رغم انى دلوقتى بشتغل Scheduling معظم الوقت
بس ده طبعا هيبقى فى خارج مصر حيث اعمل الان
بس انت ادعيلى انجح والباقى على الله


----------



## mustafasas (15 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الف مبروك اخونا المهندس محمد هندي نحن السابقون و انتم اللاحقون وموفق ان شاء الله و دعوتنا لكل الاخوة اللي حيدخلوا الامتحان قريب ربنا يكرمهم و نفسي يوم 28 ان شاء الله ابارك لاخوي عبد القادر حجاج


----------



## mustafasas (15 يونيو 2009)

مهندس محمد هندي نسيت اسالك هو في مكان في مصر ممكن نمتحن فيه psp او حتي يكون مرجع لينا لما نحب ناخد كورس و الا اي حاجة تخص الشهادة و لو كان فيه ايه هو المكان ده


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (15 يونيو 2009)

essa2000eg قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الف مبروك يا باشمهندس وعقبال كل المهندسين المجتهدين
> ودعواتكم لى انا امتحانى يوم الجمعة القادم ياريت تعطينى فكرة عن اهم النقاط الرئيسية التى لاحظتها فى الامتحان والنقاط المهمة التى تحتاج لمراجعة سريعة قبل الامتحان
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم
ربنا يوفقك ان شاء اللة

راجع ال delegation
tools and techniques

راجع ال quality من head first مهمة جدا عليها اسئلة كثيرة

الامتحان ليس صعب- فقط ركز- الوقت كافى جدا

امتحانات ريتا اصعب من الامنحان الحقيقى
ربنا معاك


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (15 يونيو 2009)

mustafasas قال:


> مهندس محمد هندي نسيت اسالك هو في مكان في مصر ممكن نمتحن فيه psp او حتي يكون مرجع لينا لما نحب ناخد كورس و الا اي حاجة تخص الشهادة و لو كان فيه ايه هو المكان ده



السلام عليكم

الان يوجد مكان فى القاهرة للامتحان و الكورسات وتم اعتمادة من ال AACE
وهو تحت التجهيز- ان شاء اللة سريعا
بالمناسبة اشرف اننى اصبحت 
Vice President Technical of AACE Egypt Branch

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (15 يونيو 2009)

عبدالقادر حجاج قال:


> انا ان شاء الله بعد ما ربنا يكرم بالنجاح فى pmp بفكر اخد cce/ccc وده لانى اصلا مهندس تكاليف ودى شغلتى اللى بحبها رغم انى دلوقتى بشتغل scheduling معظم الوقت
> بس ده طبعا هيبقى فى خارج مصر حيث اعمل الان
> بس انت ادعيلى انجح والباقى على الله



ربنا معاك و يوفقك ان شاء اللة


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (15 يونيو 2009)

ازيك يا مصطفى ليك وحشة والله 
كنت عايز اسألك على حاجة
هو ال head first له test bank زى بتاع ريتا كده ولا هو نماذج الامتحانات اللى فى الكتاب و الاسئلة المجانية اللى منشورة على الموقع بتاعهم هما بس مصدر الاسئلة عندهم

وبالنسبة لل psp انا عارف ان هى مشهورة عن pmi-sp بس انا اتكلمت هنا مع مهندس هندى حاصل عليها قالى انه محتوى pmi-sp اقوى من psp رغم ان هو psp بس هيبدأ يشتغل على ال pmi-sp
وربنا يوفقكم ان شاء الله انت ومحمد فى الخطوة الجاية


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (15 يونيو 2009)

شريف مصطفى إبراهيم قال:


> عفواً م/محمد
> 
> ممكن تعطينا نبذة عن psp



الاخ العزيز
شهادة PSP
(Planning and Scheduling Professional
من AACE, USA
www.aacei.org
مثل شهادو PMP , ولكن ال pmp من PMI ,و هى فى ادارة المشروعات


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (15 يونيو 2009)

عبدالقادر حجاج قال:


> ازيك يا مصطفى ليك وحشة والله
> كنت عايز اسألك على حاجة
> هو ال head first له test bank زى بتاع ريتا كده ولا هو نماذج الامتحانات اللى فى الكتاب و الاسئلة المجانية اللى منشورة على الموقع بتاعهم هما بس مصدر الاسئلة عندهم
> 
> ...



اخى العزيز

PSP اكبر شمولية
Planning and Scheduling
وليست Scheduling فقط
كما ذكرت ايضا - هى مشهورة حدا عن PMI-SP


----------



## f2009 (15 يونيو 2009)

بش مهندس محمد الهندي ،،،، ألف ألف مبروك


أنا امتحاني يوم الاثنين القادم،،، قرأت heldman مرة واحدة ،،،و قرأت ريتا مرتين مع الفهم ،،، الاسئلة في نهاية الفصول جاوبتها بنسبة 80% في المعدل، الفاستراك نفس الشيئ ،،، بس امتحان سوبر بي ام بي69% ،،، حليت اسئلة كتير من مصادر متعددة ،،، شو رايك يا بش مهندس بعلامة السوبر بي ام بي أتوكل ع%u


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (15 يونيو 2009)

f2009 قال:


> بش مهندس محمد الهندي ،،،، ألف ألف مبروك
> 
> 
> أنا امتحاني يوم الاثنين القادم،،، قرأت heldman مرة واحدة ،،،و قرأت ريتا مرتين مع الفهم ،،، الاسئلة في نهاية الفصول جاوبتها بنسبة 80% في المعدل، الفاستراك نفس الشيئ ،،، بس امتحان سوبر بي ام بي69% ،،، حليت اسئلة كتير من مصادر متعددة ،،، شو رايك يا بش مهندس بعلامة السوبر بي ام بي أتوكل ع%u



ريتا اصعب من الامتحان العادى
انا جبت فى امتحان ريتا حوالى 72% و فى امتحان head first حوالى 84 %
اتكل على اللة و لا تخف- راجع ال quality كويس


----------



## bryar (15 يونيو 2009)

الف مبروك للنجاح ونرجوا لكم التوفيق في امتحان PSP , هل هناك اي سنتر معتمد في العراق لأختبار PMP وما هو اختبار Head First هل ممكن المساعدة في الحصول على الأسئلة.
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (15 يونيو 2009)

bryar قال:


> الف مبروك للنجاح ونرجوا لكم التوفيق في امتحان PSP , هل هناك اي سنتر معتمد في العراق لأختبار PMP وما هو اختبار Head First هل ممكن المساعدة في الحصول على الأسئلة.
> مع الشكر الجزيل



اخى الكريم
اشكرك
لا أعرف ما اذا كان هناك مكان فى العراق ام لا
اما بخصوص head first فهو موجود فى هذا المنتدى


----------



## essa2000eg (15 يونيو 2009)

شكرا للمهندس محمد على المعلومات القيمة وربنا يوفقنا جميعا ودائما المهندسين العرب للامام


----------



## mostafa_war (15 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
الف مبروك 
قد سبقتك فى دخول الامتحان ولكن لم اوفق 
واسعد جداً بسماع اخبار الناجحين فى هذا الامتحان 
والان انوى دخول الامتحان مراً اخرى ولكن بالاصدار الرابع الجديد الذى اظنه اكثر وضوحاً من الاصدار الثالث ( الذى لم انجح فيه)
وسؤال ..هل هناك اى مصدر لللاسئله على الاصدار الرابع لان كل ما هو عندى عن هذا الاصدار هو كتاب الـpmp فقط 
فرغم تغيرى لاسلوب دراستى جزرياً بعد الرسوب ولكن يبقى موضوع الاسئله وفوازير الـpmp التى تاتى فى الامتحان ويجب التدرب عليها فهل من سبيل لمصدر لمثل هذه التدريبات


----------



## essa2000eg (15 يونيو 2009)

الاخ الكريم ادخل على هذا الموضوع وحمل برنامج ريتا الاصدار السادس وكذلك حمل ملف يوضح الفرق بين الاصدار الثالث والرابع ونصحيحتى لك حل ما لايقل عن 10 امتحانات كاملة وربنا معاك


----------



## محمد حمد الله صديق (15 يونيو 2009)

اولا الف مبروك علي ال pmp وربنا يوفق لكل ما هو خيير ليك

لازم تكون الخبره قد ايه علشان تتقدم للامتحان ده انا الحمد بشتغل planning engineer في شركه كويسه في الخليج 


ياريت تحط ايميلك او اي وسيله اتصال بيك يا بشمهندس


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (15 يونيو 2009)

mostafa_war قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الف مبروك
> قد سبقتك فى دخول الامتحان ولكن لم اوفق
> واسعد جداً بسماع اخبار الناجحين فى هذا الامتحان
> ...



الاخ الكريم 
للاسف لا اعرف عن مصادر الاسئلة الجديدة
لكن جرب بالبحث فى جوجال او هنا فى المنتدى
اللة يوفقك وان شاء اللة تنجح على طول وبسهولة المرة القادمة


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (15 يونيو 2009)

محمد حمد الله صديق قال:


> اولا الف مبروك علي ال pmp وربنا يوفق لكل ما هو خيير ليك
> 
> لازم تكون الخبره قد ايه علشان تتقدم للامتحان ده انا الحمد بشتغل planning engineer في شركه كويسه في الخليج
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم
عقبالك ان شاء اللة
مطلوب اقل حاجة 4500 ساعة - حوالى سنتين ونصف او ثلاثة
[email protected]
[email protected]

وفقك اللة


----------



## essa2000eg (16 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
الاخ محمد صديق يمكن الحصول على كل المعلومات من موقع www.pmi.org بخصوص اى شهاده تصدر عن المعهد و متطلباتها وبالمناسبة انت فين بالخليج بالظبط


----------



## essa2000eg (16 يونيو 2009)

او هنا ان اسجل اهمية نصيحة المهندس محمد هندى بخصوص quality لقد قمت بمراجعتها ووجدت الكثير من المعلومات الهامة التى كانت غائبة بالرغم من انى قد درستها اثناء الدورة وبعد الدورة من خلال قراءة ريتا لكن المراجعة انعشت الكثير من المعلومات واجابت عندى الكثير من الاسئلة التى كنت لا استطيع حلها فى نماذج الامتحانات لذا اود ان اشكر المهندس محمد جدا وايضا اشجع كل من هو مقبل على الامتحان ان يأخذ هذه الملحوظة بعين الاعتبار بالاضافة ايضا الى الجزء الخاص ب risk فهو ايضا هام ويحتاج تركيز جيد


----------



## mostafa_war (16 يونيو 2009)

الحمد لله وجت الاسئله على الاصدار الرابع فى هذا المنتدى بعد دقيقه من كتابه التعليق وذلك بالصدفه عندما دخلت على موضوع Headfirst PMP وحملت الملف وكن الملف يحتوى على الاصدار السادس من الفست تراك وليس Headfirst PMP.rar 
كما ذكر فى الموضوع 
شكراً جزيلاً 
فعدم دخولى على هذا المنتدى كان احد اسباب عدم النجاح


----------



## f2009 (16 يونيو 2009)

أمر غريب يا اخوان ،،، اليوم رحت على مركز اختبارات بروميترك والغرب بالامر انه من الان وحتى نهاية الشهر المركز فل !!! كل الناس بتختبر بي ام بي !!! أكثر من خمسين واحد حاجزين للاختبار خلال اسبوعين بمدينة لا يتجاوز عدد سكانها مليون نسمة فقط !!! ،،، شو أخبار القاهرة او الرياض أكيد في الاف الاشخاص راح يختبروا خلال الاسبوعين القادمين


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (16 يونيو 2009)

f2009 قال:


> أمر غريب يا اخوان ،،، اليوم رحت على مركز اختبارات بروميترك والغرب بالامر انه من الان وحتى نهاية الشهر المركز فل !!! كل الناس بتختبر بي ام بي !!! أكثر من خمسين واحد حاجزين للاختبار خلال اسبوعين بمدينة لا يتجاوز عدد سكانها مليون نسمة فقط !!! ،،، شو أخبار القاهرة او الرياض أكيد في الاف الاشخاص راح يختبروا خلال الاسبوعين القادمين



كل الزملاء عاوزين يمتحنوا على الاصدار القديم


----------



## تامرالمصرى (16 يونيو 2009)

الف مليون مبروك وعقبالنا ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد حمد الله صديق (16 يونيو 2009)

شكرا يا بشمهندس علي المعلومات وربنا يوفق الجمييع 

الي الاخ essa2000eg
مشكور علي الموقع انا بشتغل في قطر


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (16 يونيو 2009)

محمد حمد الله صديق قال:


> شكرا يا بشمهندس علي المعلومات وربنا يوفق الجمييع
> 
> الي الاخ essa2000eg
> مشكور علي الموقع انا بشتغل في قطر



بالتوفيق يا اخى العزيز
ولو محتاج اى حاجة فى Planning او Project Controls عموما
قولى او ارسل لى ايميل


----------



## محمد حمد الله صديق (17 يونيو 2009)

شكرا يا بشمهندس هندي اكييد لو في حاجه محتاجها هقول لحضرتك عليها وده ايميلي و ان شاء الله في تواصل دايما
mohamed.hamdallah @ yahoo.com


----------



## محمد حمد الله صديق (17 يونيو 2009)

شكرا يا بشمهندس هندي اكييد لو في حاجه محتاجها هقول لحضرتك عليها وده ايميلي و ان شاء الله في تواصل دايما
mohamed.hamdallah @ yahoo.com


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (17 يونيو 2009)

محمد حمد الله صديق قال:


> شكرا يا بشمهندس هندي اكييد لو في حاجه محتاجها هقول لحضرتك عليها وده ايميلي و ان شاء الله في تواصل دايما
> mohamed.hamdallah @ yahoo.com




welcome ya basha anytime


----------



## حاتم سليمان (18 يونيو 2009)

السيد/ محمد ألف مبروك وعقبال شهادات أكبر .. وموفقين اللى بيقدمو لإمتحان pmp إنشاء الله بالنجاح والتوفيق للجميع .


----------



## بودى59 (18 يونيو 2009)

,وأنا امتحانى يوم 28 يونيو كذلك أسالكم الدعاء


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (18 يونيو 2009)

حاتم سليمان قال:


> السيد/ محمد ألف مبروك وعقبال شهادات أكبر .. وموفقين اللى بيقدمو لإمتحان pmp إنشاء الله بالنجاح والتوفيق للجميع .



اللة يبارك فيك
و شكرا لك


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (18 يونيو 2009)

بودى59 قال:


> ,وأنا امتحانى يوم 28 يونيو كذلك أسالكم الدعاء



ربنا يوفقك ان شاء اللة
فقط ركز فى الاسئلة
سهلة ان شاء اللة


----------



## eyes_reader (20 يونيو 2009)

mabrooooooooooooook bro


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (20 يونيو 2009)

الف مبروك يا اخ محمد هندي 

ممكن تفيدني يا اخ محمد 

ماهو المكان الافضل للحصول على pmp وهل من الضروري المحاضرات ام ادرس مع نفسي وادخل الامتحان على طول .................. افدني افادكم الله


----------



## Amin Sorour (21 يونيو 2009)

الف مبروك يا باشا وعقبال الpsp


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (21 يونيو 2009)

Amin Sorour قال:


> الف مبروك يا باشا وعقبال الpsp



شكرا
انتم السابقون
25May 2009

ونحن اللاحقون
14Jun 2009

ويارب انت و انا ز كل الاخوة




​


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (21 يونيو 2009)

محمد محمود السعيد قال:


> الف مبروك يا اخ محمد هندي
> 
> ممكن تفيدني يا اخ محمد
> 
> ماهو المكان الافضل للحصول على pmp وهل من الضروري المحاضرات ام ادرس مع نفسي وادخل الامتحان على طول .................. افدني افادكم الله




االة يبارك فيك وعقبالك

فى رأيى المحاضرات مهمة جدا وبعد المحاضرات - سوف تذاكر بنفسك كثيرا
اخذ الكورس اصبح ضرورة لتقديم 35 ساعة المطلوبة


----------



## f2009 (22 يونيو 2009)

الحمد لله : passsssssssssssssssssssssssss
اليوم ،،، الحمد لله الاختبار اسهل مما توقعت ،،، شكرا على النصائح الهامة من الجميع وخصوصا المهندس هندي والاخ محمد الجمال وغيرهم ،،، شكرا للجميع على النصائح ونحن في الخدمة
PMP


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (23 يونيو 2009)

f2009 قال:


> الحمد لله : Passsssssssssssssssssssssssss
> اليوم ،،، الحمد لله الاختبار اسهل مما توقعت ،،، شكرا على النصائح الهامة من الجميع وخصوصا المهندس هندي والاخ محمد الجمال وغيرهم ،،، شكرا للجميع على النصائح ونحن في الخدمة
> pmp




ألف ألف مبروك
عقبال الماجستير و الدكتوراة


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (24 يونيو 2009)

أخي الفاضل المهندس محمد هندي

ممكن تعطينا فكرة عن خطتك لكسب نقاط PDU والتي تساعد الحاصل على شهادة PMP على الحفاظ على شهادته ، فإن جميع المواقع تنصح الحاصل على الشهادة أن يسعى للحصول على PDU's فور حصوله على الشهادة.

والله الموفق.


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (25 يونيو 2009)

ألف ألف مبرووووووووووك محمد هندي وعقبال المزيد من الشهادات


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (26 يونيو 2009)

شريف مصطفى إبراهيم قال:


> أخي الفاضل المهندس محمد هندي
> 
> ممكن تعطينا فكرة عن خطتك لكسب نقاط pdu والتي تساعد الحاصل على شهادة pmp على الحفاظ على شهادته ، فإن جميع المواقع تنصح الحاصل على الشهادة أن يسعى للحصول على pdu's فور حصوله على الشهادة.
> 
> والله الموفق.



السلام عليكم
لسة عاوز أسأل عن نظام النقاط - أنا اعرف شوية اشياء- سوف اعلمك ان شاء اللة بكل النتائج فور تجميعها


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (26 يونيو 2009)

الجنزوري محمد قال:


> ألف ألف مبرووووووووووك محمد هندي وعقبال المزيد من الشهادات



الله يبارك فيك يا باشا


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (11 أغسطس 2009)

الف الف مبروك يا باشمهندس و لو انها متأخره شوية بس ممكن لو سمحت تقولي اسم و عنوان مركز لعمل دوره في pmp في القاهرة و عنوان المركز اللي بنتقدم فيه للاختبار لاني لا اعرف اي شيء في القاهرة و شكرا جزيلا و الف مبروك مره تانية


----------



## هشام ماهر (11 أغسطس 2009)

المهندس طارق فوزي قال:


> الف الف مبروك يا باشمهندس و لو انها متأخره شوية بس ممكن لو سمحت تقولي اسم و عنوان مركز لعمل دوره في pmp في القاهرة و عنوان المركز اللي بنتقدم فيه للاختبار لاني لا اعرف اي شيء في القاهرة و شكرا جزيلا و الف مبروك مره تانية


_برضه يا بشمهندس سؤالى هو نفس السؤال ده , عايز اعرف ايه احسن المراكز اللى بتتدى الكورس فى القاهرة ، و ايه رأيك فى مركز الاميديست_
_وشكرا_


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (11 أغسطس 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء
انا عندى بعض الاسئلة ارجو من الاخوة الاجابه عنها
- افضل المراكز فى القاهرة اللى بتقدم الكورس
- ازاى الواحد يثبت ال 35 ساعة وال 4500 هل لازم شهادات خبره معتمده ام لا
-هل الموضوع صعب للغاية كما اراه حاليا ام انه مع المجهود يمكن الانتهاء منه
وشكرا


----------



## م احمد العراقي (20 أكتوبر 2009)

الف مبروك


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (20 أكتوبر 2009)

مبارك لك النجاح وعقبالنا.............................................................................................


----------

